# Any advice would be greatly appreciated...



## andycross (Nov 4, 2012)

I moved to Hong Kong to work roughly 10 weeks ago and love it here. My girlfriend is willing to move here from Australia, but we are finding it difficult finding her any work in Hong Kong. The project I'm on is scheduled to finish in just over a years time and she's looking at moving here on a year's working visa. However, she doesn't have a degree - do you think there is a realistic chance of her finding a job if she relocates to Hong Kong? I understand there's a 3 month limit on working for any employer on that visa type as well, but there must be some opportunities around? If any one has had a similar experience, or knows of any places that may be interested, then I'd be very grateful to find out. Thanks. Andy.


----------



## skaz (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Andy, lots of people specially expats when comes to HK faces the same problem, so it depends what kind of skills your GF is having which can get her fit in any specific area, like sales, marketing, administration, merchandising, teaching etc ? if she got some expertise in any specific field then there are chances for her to get a job in HK.


----------

